# Mask eye covers



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

For reasons far to boring to go into here, I've found myself making a mask for someone because apparently making models means I can. Or something.

Not wanting to shatter anyone's illusions about my ability I'm giving it a go, but I'm a bit stumped with eye holes. They need to be big enough to provide a reasonable field of vision because apparently falling over props and furniture on stage is considered distracting, but that means the hole could be visible to an audience.

I'd like to cover the hole with either a black plastic sheet, similar to an old OHP sheet, or a fine mesh so the wearer can see through the mask without it being too obvious, but google has come up a blank. Is there such a material available, and what could it be called (in English or German...)?

Any thoughts welcome...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2022)

Black female stocking (or tights!)


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Black female stocking (or tights!)



Good point. Certainly worth a try, but I think it may need to be a tad thicker. Also, I need to wither buy some tights or find someone who won't be offended if I ask for some...


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> For reasons far to boring to go into here, I've found myself making a mask for someone because apparently making models means I can. Or something.
> 
> Not wanting to shatter anyone's illusions about my ability I'm giving it a go, but I'm a bit stumped with eye holes. They need to be big enough to provide a reasonable field of vision because apparently falling over props and furniture on stage is considered distracting, but that means the hole could be visible to an audience.
> 
> ...


You mean something like this?
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/267597727/black-mesh-fabric-mask-eye-covers


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Any fine metal mesh should do the trick. DIY stores should have a selection. Then you can simply paint over to match whatever colour you need to match.

Works well enough for fencing masks.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2022)

^^^^^ This.
Snip up a budget metal kitchen strainer to harvest the mesh, and then spray it with matt black (or whatever) paint.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Thanks for the thoughts. I'll start woith the simplest, then if that doesn't work, I'll work my way up through tea strainers to actually spending money on purpose made mesh...


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jun 2022)

Mosquito net? Don’t know where you’d find some there.


----------



## sheddy (30 Jun 2022)

Tights: as used by bank robbers

Metal mesh: when the mask gets dropped or bashed in storage, is there any risk of a face or eye injury ?


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good point. Certainly worth a try, but I think it may need to be a tad thicker. Also, I need to wither buy some tights or find someone who won't be offended if I ask for some...



"Eh up love, give us yer pop socks and i'll buy you a drink...."

Any regular "nylons" will be thick enough to stop any audience seeing the eyes. also come in a range of colours.

I'd probably ask around the cast members of the theatre group - more likely to understand why you are asking thus less likely to slap you for being some foot fetish perv!


----------



## flake99please (30 Jun 2022)

The very fine mesh sheeting used to prevent weed growth might be worth a punt.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Mosquito net? Don’t know where you’d find some there.



Good point, a window mesh may work as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Any regular "nylons" will be thick enough to stop any audience seeing the eyes. also come in a range of colours.



Excellent, I'll got for that if the holes turn out to be too visible...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

I was thinking tea strainers when I posted last night, as I've got loads cluttering up one of my kitchen drawers. (I do drink a lot of leaf tea)

But how easy they'd be to come by in Germany, which is more coffee-centric, I have no idea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking tea strainers when I posted last night, as I've got loads cluttering up one of my kitchen drawers. (I do drink a lot of leaf tea)
> 
> But how easy they'd be to come by in Germany, which is more coffee-centric, I have no idea.



I work in a second hand shop; I'll find _something_, somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I work in a second hand shop; I'll find _something_, somewhere.



How about a challenge...

Find a matching pair.


----------



## Gillstay (30 Jun 2022)

Why not do like some of the early motorbike rain goggles which were steel and had a + cut in them and worn very close to the eye.

It is amazing how well you can see, but to look at you one would expect vision to be very limited.


----------

